# Loader for 5000 Ford



## duggiewebe (Oct 21, 2013)

What loaders are recommended for a 5000 Ford diesel tractor?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Duggie,

Westendorf, Koyker, Allied/Farm King, Farmhand, and I'm sure there are others, all make loaders that will fit your 5000. The most important item is the mounting kit to fit the loader to your tractor. 

You can probably fit any loader to your tractor if you are a good cobbler/fitter/welder. I do not know which specific Ford model loader will fit your tractor. Ideally, you can find a loader that was mounted on a 5000, including the front engine-mounted pump, as a Ford 5000 hydraulic pump puts out about 6 gpm, which will make a slow loader.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Duggie,

See the attached Ford loader comparison. The only two listed to fit a 5000 are the 772 and 774.


----------



## dottrz (Mar 4, 2017)

Though mine must be older, and the loader is a bit under powered, it has a 727. Single bucket tilt cylinder, unfortunately.... I see a retrofit on the horizon.


----------

